# Re-gifting...thumbs up or down?



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

I have my own opinions on this one, but I was interested in what others think. 

Is re-gifting an acceptable practice, or does it cross the "cheap" line?

IF re-gifting is okay, are there "rules" that should be followed?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> I have my own opinions on this one, but I was interested in what others think.
> 
> Is re-gifting an acceptable practice, or does it cross the "cheap" line?
> 
> IF re-gifting is okay, are there "rules" that should be followed?


We re gift on occasion. Our basic rule is "don't get caught".


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

My girlfriend has. I haven't in a re-wrapped birthday, anniversary, Christmas gift form but have in a "Hey do you want X? Otherwise I'm going to throw it out" form. I usually try a handful of people and/or an online ad before chucking anything out.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

OK w me...as long as it is an reasonable gift for the recipient.


----------



## camhard (Jul 9, 2009)

Yup. Provided it's appropriate for the person and they don't know it's re-gifted.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

If regifting were outlawed, there would be a lot more waste than there already is. Sometimes people get it so wrong!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I guess I feel a little differently. To me, the thought and time (and maybe a little financial sacrifice) that go into shopping for and preparing a gift are part of the gift itself. You're not just giving someone a physical object, you're spending time choosing it for them and you pay for it with some of your "life energy" (to use the somewhat woo-woo term from Your Money or Your Life).

So even if the recipient doesn't know you re-gifted, I as the giver would feel a bit guilty because I only gave half a gift - I didn't devote the thought and time and money that would have gone into a "real" gift.

My siblings and I use Amazon wish lists to shop for each other at the holidays, and while I'm perfectly happy to receive things I put on my list, the gifts that mean the most to me are the surprise ones (not on my list) my sister chooses for me because she sees something she thinks I'll like, buys it, wraps it herself, and takes the time to put it in a box and mail it to me. That means a lot because there's a lot more to the gift than just the object.

So I don't regift. If I receive something I don't want, I give it to Goodwill or some other charity.


----------



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I may have been given a re-gift for my wedding. Either that or the giver didn't think very hard about what to get us (and didn't consult our online registry). My wife and I have lived together for 4 years, and though we recently bought a new house, we already have all the basic stuff like pots & pans. So when my wife's friend gave us a set of 5 pots with a brand we've never heard of, it was a bit of a surprise. Our current pots are of very high quality and are still in good shape. So, what to do with this new set?
Well, my younger brother's birthday is coming up and he's moving out of my parents' house soon, and I was going to get him something like this anyway. I don't feel bad about re-gifting, as the gift is very appropriate and he won't know it's a re-gift (the gift was not present at the gift opening so he has not seen it).


----------



## DAvid (Apr 3, 2009)

Once someone gives you a gift, it's yours to do as you please. Is there really any difference between re-gifting and returning for exchange? Not in my books! Hopefully, the gifts someone has gone to a lot of effort and consideration in purchasing will also be one to be treasured by the recipient, and thus not even considered for re-gifting.

Our family has spent considerable time & effort over the years choosing gifts for family members. As such, I had never experienced the post Christmas gift exchange. However, just a few years ago, when I changed jobs just before Christmas, my sister gave us exactly the same gift as my co-workers had upon my departure. Since I could not return the earlier gift, I explained the situation to my sister, and we agreed to exchange the gift for something similar & needed. That was the ONLY time I experienced the post Christmas rush.....


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't do it, but I don't consider it something bad either.


----------



## Kathryn (Apr 10, 2009)

It's not something I've ever done and it makes be kinda sad when things are re-gifted to me and it's kind of obvious the person put no thought into it and were only passing along something they didn't want. I'd rather just have a hand written note if they didn't want to spend the money.

I will however say to friends, "Hey I got this. I don't want it. Any chance you could use it?"

I just don't pretend it was a well thought out gift when it wasn't.


----------



## ashby corner (Jun 15, 2009)

if it's not used, dirty, or broken, and there's LOW chance of getting caught, I do it. (that's assuming that the gift is suitable for the new recipient).


----------

